# Jonsered Big Red 460



## ironman_gq (Feb 27, 2018)

Anyone have any info on the Big Red 460 brush cutter? Pulled one out of our scrap bin that's in good shape and still has great compression. Looking for an IPL and any other info on them. Looks like this one might just need a carb and some recoil work.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 28, 2018)

It's a rebadged Efco 460 and you won't find much about that unit either. And for good reason.
most spare parts were extremely hard to obtain when that thing was new already and ever since have become "forget about it".
Some stuff may cross over from the smaller BR400/BR420 units but personally I'd either put it back in the scrap heap or break it up for parts.


----------



## ironman_gq (Feb 28, 2018)

This one's in good shape other than it's been sitting for a while. Figured out who tossed it in the bin, apparently it runs but needs some TLC in the carb department and he didn't feel like dealing with it.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Those Efco 400-series brush cutters came with at least two different carburetors: a Zama C1S and a Walbro WT. There may have been more types used.
The Zama rebuilds fairly well, but those Walbro WT's and WA's are of the hit and miss variety: don't lose sleep over them if they do not respond well to a rebuild. There are Chinese carburetors that can be used as bolt-on replacements with just a tiny bit of tuning.

If all it needs is a carburetor rebuild and new fuel lines, run it until it breaks down then.


----------



## ironman_gq (Feb 28, 2018)

Pretty familiar with the WT carbs, shouldn't be too hard to track one down if the ultrasonic cleaner can't get this one back in working condition.


----------



## ironman_gq (Mar 9, 2018)

Conquistador3 said:


> Those Efco 400-series brush cutters came with at least two different carburetors: a Zama C1S and a Walbro WT. There may have been more types used.
> The Zama rebuilds fairly well, but those Walbro WT's and WA's are of the hit and miss variety: don't lose sleep over them if they do not respond well to a rebuild. There are Chinese carburetors that can be used as bolt-on replacements with just a tiny bit of tuning.
> 
> If all it needs is a carburetor rebuild and new fuel lines, run it until it breaks down then.



Just started into the carb on this one, turns out it's a Zama C1Q-E3 which happens to be the same as the one on an ice auger I just got running. Weirdly enough the ice auger has the same motor as well, both of them are Emak engines with the only difference I've found is the throttle bracket. Biggest issue I've run into is getting a new fuel line stretched over the barb fitting on the fuel tank, I'll never understand why they can't make those plastic barbs the same size as the ones on the carb so the fuel line fits. Either way I've sourced some Viton fuel line so I shouldn't ever have to replace it again, that stuff lasts a long time compared to Tygon.


----------

